# VK - GBOX Auction!



## Gizmo (12/12/17)

Join us with our monthly Auctions! Only online.

1 X GBOX 200W NOW ON AUCTION

https://www.vapeking.co.za/geekvape-gbox-squonker-200w-black-and-red-auction.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (13/12/17)

awesome initiative, I reaaaaaaaaaaallly like auctions

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/12/17)

Not 100% perfect yet. However, we plan to do much more with it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

